# Such a sweetie!



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Spending a couple of days at my parents cos I feel like s**t and my brother went all the way to Brighton to get me my hammy because I needed cheering up. It's worked a treat 

Is it normal for hamsters to be slightly Kamikaze? Sweep just keeps throwing himself off the edge of the sofa. It's not a long drop down and I have cushions all on the floor but I'm still worried he'll hurt himself!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww thats nice of him.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww, he's probably just trying to cheer you up


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Spending a couple of days at my parents cos I feel like s**t and my brother went all the way to Brighton to get me my hammy because I needed cheering up. It's worked a treat
> 
> Is it normal for hamsters to be slightly Kamikaze? Sweep just keeps throwing himself off the edge of the sofa. It's not a long drop down and I have cushions all on the floor but I'm still worried he'll hurt himself!
> 
> ...


awww what a nice brother you have. bless him

i had a hammy that jumped of the sofa had to watch him like a hawk, eventually i sat on the floor instead.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My hamster is always trying to give me a heart attack, doing dare devil stunts.
Shes probably trying to cheer you up.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hamsters don't seem to have any self preservation and will leap off practically anywhere you put them.
It is safer to keep them at ground level but I am sure you are sensible enough to keep a close eye on him.
Sounds like the perfect tonic.What a lovely brother you have
Oh and where are the picturesd of the little guy


----------

